# Centaur 2G Tractor



## rustngreese (May 4, 2009)

Hi I just picked up a new restoration project, a 1929 or 30 (I think), Centaur 2G tractor. The tractor resided in the central California forest for the past 30 - 40 years, engine is stuck but everything seems to be there. It has a 2 cylinder LeRoi water cooled engine (model TF) about 12 HP (the radiator is not on it in the photos. I am uploading a few pictures so you can see what it looks like. Should be a fun and challenging project. This is one tractor you don't want to be run over by!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That's the wildest thing I think I ever saw! Make sure she's out of gear when you start it, looks like it has a hand crank on the front. Looks like it has articulated steering as well. I bet that old girl will pull some stuff around!
Good luck with the restoration, any idea on what colour combination they are supposed to be, or are you going to pick your own colours?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

What beast you got to us updated on the project. 

5th pic..Ford dump? bet that has some history to share.


----------



## rustngreese (May 4, 2009)

Some of these were painted light or medium gray with red wheels and red accents, but I have it on authority that some were painted a green or blue green. Mine shows some trace of green paint on the frame and wheel spokes but I have to determine if the paint was original. The tractor is articulated and the rear wheels also steer with foot pedals, crazy huh? Should be loads of fun to drive. You are right about making sure it is in neutral, it wouldn't be fun to be a human pincushion!! I will post more pictures as the project progresses. That Ford C800 in the background in picture 5 is an old 8 ton road tractor that had been converted to a flatbed truck for a local construction equipment company back in the day. We still use it to drive around in now and then. It has a ten speed Fuller trans in it and a Detroit diesel engine with air brakes.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Wow - looks like something out of a Mad Max movie, very cool.


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

Guess you won't be needing chains!


----------



## randym99 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey Cool.I see it came with "the duel wheel option"too! Lol. What would that weigh?Looks like enough steel in that to build a years worth of import cars.He-He .Its going to be a neat project once restored. Don't forget the progress pics!!


----------

